# Dutch......



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Another great story!!!!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I love hearing those stories.
Way to go Dutch....and a huge Thank you to the Rescue. I say this over and over again....i dont know how you do it....


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Way to go Dutch!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

That YGRR is an amazing rescue!!! Have you been there Woodysmama? It is gorgeous there! They take such good care of the pups.:wave: Thanks for posting a nice, happy ending!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank You for the 'Happily Ever After"


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love reading the happily ever after stories. Dutch is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dutch*

Dutch:

You finally got the home and love you DESERVE!

Good Boy!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

WONDERFUL!!! Thanks for the great success story...good for you Dutch! Enjoy your new life young man!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for sharing this happy ending for Dutch.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Great story! He is a handsome pup!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Ohk, what a great, happy ending and how lucky this poor boy is. I love happy stories like this. I wish every dog, golden or any breed, could find a happy forever home.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I melted when I looked at him because the intent look in his eyes, the shape of his face all remind me of my boy Brooks. Thank them for saving him.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

What a heart warmer! Made me smile today!


----------

